# Brit Awards 2012: Das sind die Gewinner!



## Stefan102 (22 Feb. 2012)

​
Die Brit Awards, die seit 1997 jährlich vergeben werden, gelten als die wichtigsten Preise der britischen Musikszene. Sie werden teils von den Fans, teils von der Brits Academy bestimmt. Heute Abend wurden die begehrten Trophäen verliehen und auch hier gab es wieder eindeutige Abräumer: Adele (23), die erst kürzlich sechs Grammys einsackte, war auch die klare Favoritin bei den Brit Awards, denn sie erhielt den Preis als beste Solokünstlerin sowie für das beste Album des Jahres. Neben ihr galt der Singer/Songwriter Ed Sheeran (21), der in vier Kategorien - unter anderem als bester Newcomer - nominiert war, von Anfang an als einer der großen Favoriten des Abends. Neben der Preisverleihung war jedoch eindeutig das Musik-Aufgebot das absolute Highlight des Abends. Neben Adele standen nämlich auch Noel Gallagher (44) und Coldplay auf der Bühne. Letztere eröffneten die Gala.

Hier seht ihr nun alle Gewinner noch einmal im Überblick:

Beste britische Solokünstlerin: Adele
Bester britischer Solokünstler: Ed Sheeran
Bester britischer Newcomer: Ed Sheeran
Beste britische Band: Coldplay
Beste internationale Künstlerin: Rihanna
Bester internationaler Künstler: Bruno Mars
Beste internationale Band: Foo Fighters
Bester internationaler Newcomer: Lana Del Rey
Beste Single: One Direction - "What Makes You Beautiful"
Bestes Album: Adele - 21
Preis für das Lebenswerk: Blur
Kritikerpreis: Emeli Sandé
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------

